

Show HN: Gister, a morning hack to import/export iPad Codea projects to Gists - ConstantineXVI
http://sixlette.rs/blog/2013/02/16/gister-for-codea/

======
interpol_p
Great project! I wish we could include functionality like this with Codea
(publish to Gist would be allowed, but not the other direction).

Thanks for sharing it. Did you post it on the forums? I could see people
getting a lot of use out of Gister there.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Done [http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/Talk/discussion/2214/codea-
gis...](http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/Talk/discussion/2214/codea-gister)

